# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Joins Across Servers/Databases

## documenter

I am trying to determine how best to create a query that will allow me to perform 'joins across servers'.

I want to create a single join that will join my production database (Oracle) with my Land Database (MSSQL) on a common key.

From what I have gathered on other sites, it appears that SQLServer can perform this function, but I am not that technical and I am not a SQL programmer (eventhough I have access to one), and I am hoping there are some point and click apps that will let me perform this function.

Any thoughts ?

----------


## skhanal

This can be done using Linked Server.

You can create a linked server to Oracle from Enterprise Manager in SQL Server. To do this you need to install Oracle Net80 client in the SQL Server and create proper TNSNAMES.ORA file. 

Once you have linked server setup, you can join tables in Oracle to tables in SQL in any SQL Statement.

Refer to MS article on this

http://www.microsoft.com/sql/techinf...dingoracle.asp

----------


## MAK

Here is an article on linking sql servers to different hetrogenous servers.

http://www.databasejournal.com/featu...le.php/1756161

----------

